# 11.30pm MEET - MARBLE ARCH Mon 30th!



## Wak

I have to visit the outlaws tomorrow,but I need to show the kids the crimbo lights on Regents street and Oxford street tonight!

Anyone up for a improptue mini meet and mini cruise at midnight....I'll pull up somewhere, probably on the Marble Arch roundabout (London in case you hadnt guessed) at around midnight and wait for around 15 minutes.

Then up Oxford street and down Regents street, probably around Trafalgar square then ...i dunno! whatever! we'll take suggestions, but I'll have kids!

Anyone bored tonight, facing family when you'd rather be cruisin, come on down.

If no-one shows then all the best to all of you , Â At least I'll be having a WhiTTe! Christmas! Â  ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal

Hey Wak, whilst I'd really love to make the Christmas a whiTTe one, TTotal has got to be in North Somerset tonight  Hope you get some chums to play with. Very Merry ChrisTTmas to you and Mrs Wak and your family. John


----------



## scoTTy

Sorry m8,

I've had four Stellas already so I don;t think I'll be driving until tomorrrow.

Paul

P.S.
I don't know whether to post a ;D or a


----------



## beastty

WAK
sounds like a v good idea and if we didn't already have the outlaws at home I would have come down.

have a good one

Cheers
BeasTTy


----------



## Dr_Parmar

sorry mate!

i am with my parents!

but a central london meet for sometime in the new years would be great ;D


----------



## Wak

> sorry mate!
> 
> i am with my parents!
> 
> but a central london meet for sometime in the new years would be great Â ;D


Could be worth organising ... before they start charging!  ;D


----------



## hbk

How about a Central London meet in Regents Park - The Inner Circle, Lots of Parking? (Not in the congestion charge area...

Cheers

Howard


----------



## jonah

or a London to Brighton run


----------



## hbk

Jonah

Great Idea !!

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## t7

Count me in too guys....


----------



## jonah

So who's going to arrange it then down to the southerners on here, who's ur rep down there ;D


----------



## TTotal

Hiya Mate, its all gone quiet....London to Brighton sounds good, Sunday 29th ?

or when ???

or who ???

or not ???


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Anyone care for a passenger ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jonah

Gooday mate ;D nice to see ur monitoring the wow's 
u talking about this sunday


----------



## TTotal

Its getting a bit much when even your friends start using WOW's without authority, think we'd both keep an eye open.

Perhaps as WOW moderators we can split the responsibility, I'll check all posts after Midday up to Midnight and you check the rest ! ;D

WOW for Ever.

Are you serious about coming down here ? We've only got 2 cars so far....and the plan was this Sunday 29th. But no doubt it wont happen...


----------



## jonah

This sunday cant do family commitments :-/


----------



## t7

Cant do Sunday coz weve got to drive to Shaftesbury to see Great Grandma.. :-/

Back to the original idea though how about a midnight meet at Marble Arch? Can anyone do this on Monday night (30th) (assuming we all have plans for 31st...)?

L


----------



## TTotal

I have no plans for either night.So yes.


----------



## Wak

Whats going on here then! ;D

I already did my midnight meet on Xmas Eve and no one turned up so I met myself! How do you do ...very well thanks!  ;D

So what would you like to do on the 30th at Midnight! ? at Marble Arch, I'm not sure there is any pose value at that time of night but the traffic is light-ish.


----------



## scoTTy

I would like to but I have a 6am start on the 31st.


----------



## TTotal

> Whats going on here then! Â ;D
> 
> I already did my midnight meet on Xmas Eve and no one turned up so I met myself! How do you do ...very well thanks! Â  ;D
> 
> So what would you like to do on the 30th at Midnight! ? at Marble Arch, I'm not sure there is any pose value at that time of night but the traffic is light-ish. Â


Hi Proffessor Wak, Happy Christmas !

Your Micro (!) meet, was done with 5 minutes notice mate !At least Louise has given us 3 days ! 
Guess you were lead car and tale end Charlie as well !


----------



## t7

So are we on? Once we've done the lights how about embankment and a few bridges - WAK how is your "knowledge"?? Do we want to meet at midnight or earlier and how about before/after for a drink?


----------



## TTotal

Wahoo ! a London Meet.

Wake up all those barrow boys ! Post a(several) new threads to stir them up !
No excuses, lets go for it


----------



## ccc

I'm up for it!

I'll get some fast film for my camera so that I can take some pictures of my black car in the, er, dark.

We could 'progress' down the road to the Audi showroom opposite the Ritz too and give 'em a hoot!


----------



## Wak

Could do this, the lebanese restaurants on Edgeware road just off Marble Arch do some nice sandwiches (Chicken or lamb roles in nan and garlic for a few pounds) we can eat outside and keep an eye on the cars. if we can get parking.

could do this before or after they are open late.

Or bring your own picnic if anyone is worried about parking.

Trafalgar square is a bit strange at the moment, some nutty one way system round it going the wrong way. It aint a square any more, more of a "U" bend. Dont know if this may be worse night before new years.

Well I'm up for it.
Marble Arch, Oxford Circus, Regents Street, Piccadilly, Traf Square, Embankment....???? Big Wheel, St Martins Lane, back down Oxford Street to Marble Arch something like that.


----------



## TTotal

So what day?Where ? When?

Wak
T7
ccc
TTotal 
and ..................

???


----------



## t7

WAK - Can you ammend the title of this thread to include the date?

Date Monday 30th

Time ? Lets say meet 11pm Edgeware Road - WAK to nominate a more specific location (or just to leave his LEDs on) Aim to set off 11:45?

Route as per WAKs post - to be finally agreed before departure...

Cool 8)

L x


----------



## Wak

11 to 11.45 arrival.
Could someone confirm the car showrooms on Park lane,?? I think one of them would be a good meeting point!

even though they are the wrong way we can turn round later.

the alternative is the ring leading onto marble arch but its a bit dark there at night.


----------



## TTotal

Scotts of Berkeley Square is the nearest otherwise Battersea or StJohns Wood or Chelsea


----------



## Wak

> Scotts of Berkeley Square is the nearest otherwise Battersea Â or Â Â StJohns Wood Â Â or Â Â Chelsea


so which one of those is on Park Lane...? LOL 

I dont wanna go wait in some backstreet...Park Lane

I think there is BMW and some others..Mclaren and god knows.....someone throw me a bone here!!!! :-/ :'(


----------



## Wak

Meeting point Map:-

http://www.wak-tt.com/hosted/marblearch.jpg

In front of the car showrooms on Park Lane!


----------



## hbk

Hi

I'm up for this, as long as RS4 boys are aloud - Why don't we meet in Berkley Street (Outside the Audi Showroom) then go have a drink in the Formula 1 Cafe in the road?

By The way, there guys closed ages ago: 'Scotts of Berkeley Square is the nearest otherwise Battersea or St Johns Wood'................OR

We could meet outside one of the following, both with lots of Parking:

Audi Finchley Road, along side the O2 Centre or as I mentioned before, the inner ring of Regents Park (Near the cafe), The Park dosen't close until 12 midnight?

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## TTotal

Wakko, Berkeley Sq is just off Curzon St which is just off Park Lane.

Howard I said all this on a previous post but nobody looks back these days , pure laziness !

Audi place is better IMO ;D


----------



## ccc

Paul (MAPG) - if you want a lift, I can give you one. If you don't mind being driven by a woman!! ;D

Send me an IM if you're still interested.


----------



## Wak

Are any of these places going to be child friendly as I dont get a pass out unless they come along! :-/


----------



## PaulS

;D ;D I'm up for this one too! Be there or b [] Â 

Anybody travelling Essex (M11) -> London join up for a run in? 8)


----------



## ccc

T7 and TTotal - if you like, we could go in together: M3, M25, M4 onto A4, and turn left at Constitution Hill.

I think even I might have trouble getting lost on that route!


----------



## TTotal

I feel a sandwich coming on again ! ;D


----------



## ccc

Mustard and cress! LOL ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> Could do this, the lebanese restaurants on Edgeware road just off Marble Arch do some nice sandwiches (Chicken or lamb roles in nan and garlic for a few pounds) we can eat outside and keep an eye on the cars. if we can get parking.


With chilli sauce ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Wak

> With chilli sauce Â ;D ;D ;D


It aint no doner kebab shop outside the pub !!  ;D


----------



## t7

> T7 and TTotal - if you like, we could go in together: M3, M25, M4 onto A4, and turn left at Constitution Hill.
> 
> I think even I might have trouble getting lost on that route!


A3 is the closest route in for me but am happy to r/v with you other roadsters - top down of course! IM me where and when.... ;D

btw is there anywhere really well lit in town that we can get some team photos?


----------



## ccc

T7 - if you prefer the A3, maybe you could pick up the A306 at Putney, to Chiswick, and we could meet on Chiswick High Road - there's a new business park to the left at the first set of traffic lights, with ample place to park up. Then we could go straight on via Hammersmith, or pick up the A4.

Of course, if you have another suggestion... we could come up on the M3/A316 into Richmond - whatever you like!


----------



## TTotal

Chris, we swing across to pick up our sandwich filling and then up the A3...?


----------



## ccc

Yup - that'd be fine!

I don't have the foggiest about Lebanese cuisine, so I might need to pick up a (real) cheese sarnie on the way anyway!!


----------



## kctt

;D.this sounds like fun!
We may be there but have early flight next day ....could go straight to Gatwick thought .afterall it is New Year!


----------



## TTotal

Wahoo!More TT's and another lady too ! ;D


----------



## Wak

> Yup - that'd be fine!
> 
> I don't have the foggiest about Lebanese cuisine, so I might need to pick up a (real) cheese sarnie on the way anyway!!


mostly scary stuff
but the nanbread,roast chicken kebab, garlic sauce, tomatos/pickle cucumber, rolls are superb.  ;D


----------



## TTotal

yes please and right now (after I check my auto lock feck up !)


----------



## t7

> mostly scary stuff
> but the nanbread,roast chicken kebab, garlic sauce, tomatos/pickle cucumber, rolls are superb.  ;D


hmm I don't eat _scary_ food 

meet will be v cool though! 
need some photos! (and not those Gatsco ones)


----------



## hbk

So..

Where are we going to meet and what time?

Cheers

hbk


----------



## ccc

Sorry Wak, didn't make myself clear!

The food sounds terrific - but I'm a veggie and I don't know if Lebanese restaurants just cater for carnivores. Hence the mention of a cheese sarnie. Seems awfully tame in comparison to the scary kebab!!


----------



## Dr_Parmar

sorry guys but i cant make it, am at my parents house for the hols!! :-/

have a chicken Schwarma on me though!! 8) yum yum


----------



## TTotal

YIPES thats tomorrow ! Please dont let this event go
down the Armitage Shanks...when and where ? :-/


----------



## PaulS

Morning all! Before I retire to bed......

OK how many people will attend this meet?

As another year is about to pass, post a year request (any year 1952 - 2002) and I'll burn a "music from the year" freebie CD to collect at the meet Â ;D Good for those memories Â  the year you were born :-X the year you left school, year you started work Â :-X Â the year you fell in love...... :-* The year you got married (or divorced Â ) whatever!

C U there!

Paul.

PS due to time constraints (& I need a quicker PC!) it would be easier for me to burn them in MP3 CDR format, but I could also 'upspeed' them to WAV format to go on a CD that will play in the car if required Â


----------



## hbk

Cheers PAUL

*1966*

Howard 

PS: WHERE AND WHAT TIME ARE WE MEETING ??


----------



## PaulS

> *1966*


 ;D No problem, 1966 - 71 Songs to burn.....

Some good ones from that year...

Beach boys - Good Vibrations Â :
Chris Farlowe - out of time Â :'(
The Who - Substitute Â 8)
Nancy Sinatra - These Boots are made for walking (where's PJ!) Â :-*
Manfred Mann - Pretty Flamingo Â :
Tom Jones - Thunderball Â 8)


----------



## Wak

As I dont know any of the other suggestions and no one else has jumped in here......

Lets stick to an open space where its easy enough to pull over and you can have a looksy at cars whilst waiting.

http://www.wak-tt.com/hosted/marblearch.jpg

The car showrooms on Park Lane. We can decide on movements after.

Anytime up to 11.45 so aim for 11.15 so we can have a chitchat and group hug first! Â  ;D

everyone ok with that

Did you want more dates? 1967

CD Sounds a good Idea, I may bring a pressie too.


----------



## hbk

Great! 

See you on Park Lane !

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## PaulS

OK WAK you have 83 MP3's......

1967 Highlights:

Temptations - Bernadette Â :'(
Bar-Hayes - Soul Finger Â 8)
Cat Stevens - Matthew and Son Â 
Rolling Stones - Lets spend the night together Â :-*
Shirley Bassey - Big Spender Â :-*
The Who - I can see for miles and miles... 8)


----------



## ttroy225

You guys are showing your age. 1966 - 1967 , I wasn't even born then.

p.s Paul I need to free up some hard drive space how do you burn mp3 format on to cdr and back again.


----------



## paul_w

Count me and Jan in as well.

Paul


----------



## TTotal

Me me me 1970 ! 8) 8) 8) 8)

Whats mp3 ? (Something to do with Martin Pye ?(Moley)

Can you do me an 78 ?

Failing that an 8 track ?

Or a cassette

May just have a CD player somewhere......

See you all in Park Lane about 11.15 monday night.

T7 and ccc will arrive with me.(God willing - knowing these women anything can happen !) ;D

Presents for everyone from me Too unless you're not there !


----------



## PaulS

OK John 71 tracks from 1970 for you.....

Highlights:

Jimi Hendrix - Vodoo Chile Â 8)
Cream - Crossroads Â 8)
Edwin Starr - War Â 8)
James Brown - Sex Machine Â ;D
Mungo Jerry - In the summertime Â 
Temptations - Ball of confusion Â 8)

(BTW John - MP3 - a single CD holds around 100 tracks compared to about 15 on a 'normal' CD. They sound 'almost' as good (at 320kb/s) as normal CD tracks. Download a MP3 player (such as Winamp) from the net (free) install it, plug in a set of speakers to the PC and off you go!)

So,

Paul_W
CCC
T7
and anybody else planning on attending........

.....pick a year ASAP!

C U all there, Paul.


----------



## ccc

Oooh, lubbly jubbly - 1998 would be good for me!

Many, many thanks.


----------



## PaulS

Hi CCC Â ;D

Ohh you've picked a great year Â 8) 223 songs to choose from, so not all of them will go on one CD, but some of the highlights are......

The All seeing I - And the beat goes on Â 8)
Madonna - Ray of light Â 
Massive Attack - Teardrop Â 
MJ Cole - Sincere Â 
Mousse T - Horny Â 
Oasis - All around the world Â 
Robbie Williams - Let me entertain you Â 
Sheryl Crow - My favourite mistake Â 8)
Smashing Pumpkins - Perfect Â 8)
Stardust - Music sounds better with you Â 8)
Fatboy Slim - Rockafeller Â 8)
Karin Ramirez - Looking for love Â :-*
Faithless - God is a DJ Â 8)
China Black - Searching Â 
Air - All I need Â 
Beautiful South - Perfect 10 Â :-*
Cher - I believe Â :'(
Dandy Warholls - Not if you were the last jinkie on earth Â 8)
Des'ree - Life Â 
George Michael - Outside Â  Â :'(


----------



## Wak

> Oooh, lubbly jubbly - 1998 would be good for me!
> 
> Many, many thanks.


1998..how old are you, 4!!!   ;D ;D


----------



## kctt

1974........ ;D.young blood.......

see you all tomorrow


----------



## PaulS

Hi KCTT Â ;D 1974, Glam Rock days ...... some of the highlights:

Barry White - We got it together Â :-*
Carl Douglas - Kung Foo fighting Â 
Cockney Rebel - Mr soft Â :-/
Commodores - Machine Gun Â 8)
David Bowie - Rebel rebel Â 8)
Elton John - Candle in the wind Â 
George McCrae - Rock you baby Â :
Gloria Gaynor - Never can say goodbye Â 8)
Isley Brothers - Summer Breeze Â 8)
KC & the sunshine band - Queen of clubs Â 8)
Mud - Tiger feet Â :-[
Wings - Band on the run Â 
Queen - killer Queen Â 8)
Roberta Flack - feel like makin' love Â :-*
Rolling Stones - it's only rock 'n roll Â 8)
Sparks - this town ain't big enough for both of us Â 
Status Quo - Down down Â :-/
Stevie Wonder - Living for the city Â 8)
Suzi Quattro (!!) Devil Gate Drive Â 
Sylvia - Viva Espania Â :'(
3 degrees - When will I see you again Â :-*


----------



## Wak

Trying to work out a route...

I think, meet, then eat or do people want to forgo eating? I'll sort myself and the kids out earlier if 
you dont want to do this. If you want to avoid the parking hassles when eating then you could bring a 
picnic and thermos!

Park Lane - Meet 
Edgeware road - Eat
Oxford Street,
Oxford Circus
Regents street 
Picadilli, 
Trafalgar Square
Strand
Fleet Street
St Pauls Cathedral- Stop to re-group and photos
Fleet Street
Stop outside the Loyds tower for a re-group and maybe a night time photo opportunity
Bank then round the Whitechapel Roundabout towards Tower of London.
Embankment
Southark Bridge Maybe ?? - Havent worked this one out yet...a bridge?? ??
Get to Riverside near the Big Wheel for another stop and possible photo opportunity
Westminster Bridge
Parliament - Bircage walk to
Buck Palace - The Mall to Traf Square
Left at Traf Square and up Regent street to Picadilli
Across Picadilli up Shafstbury Avenue then towards Totenham Court Road but turn left onto Oxford Street and straight back to Park Lane to the showrooms.

Bear in mind I've no idea on traffic, people, lighting, safety or even access to some of these places at this time of night on a Monday (Before New Years Eve!). And brush up on your night photo skills if you want to take pictures. Hope its dry tomorrow night.

Also London is full of the worst drivers known to human kind, Londoners,Taxis, unlicensed mini cabs, and people with more money than sense, so best to drive cautiously. plus the traffic lights open up plenty of opportunities to get seperated, more vigilence to keep an eye out for those behind and make the immpromptu stop to regroup. 

Any opinions and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PaulS

Hi Wak et al,

My preference would be for everyone to meet up for a chat and too look at the cars first, then something to eat/drink at a Restaurant, preferably with 'guaranteed' group parking, otherwise we might all end up in NCP! Agree on your comments on London driving/parking, be carefull, I would say that we would definately get split up if we tried to do your route in one go. Great opportunity for a photoshoot though, 'Werewolves of London' TT'ers (1978 Warren Zevon) under the London Christmas lights! I'm looking at the routing tonight, must admit though, it's been a while since I've driven through central London, and I woudn't be too keen on leaving the car in a sidestreet off the edgeware Road Â :-/

Very much looking forward to the meet Â ;D

Paul. Â


----------



## kctt

........I know you can't really drive down Oxford Street.......unless we dress up as a taxi or a bus, but it shouldn't be busy.

Trafalgar [] maybe blocked off, and you can only drive round one side now.........Who is leader then?

argh..Tiger feet


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

How many cars are we talking about here ?


----------



## PaulS

> How many cars are we talking about here ?


Looks like 8 at the mo:

WAK - 1967
HBK - 1966
T7 - 1985
TTotal - 1970
CCC - 1998
KCTT - 1974
PaulSTT - Â 1990
Paul_W - 1988

any body else?


----------



## t7

WAK - excellent plan! We ought to group so that we have a London expert/navigator every 2/3 cars to allow for getting lost...

Paul - Can you do me 1985 (the year I left school ;D)? I have no MP3 capability at the moment...so will need to be the ordinary format. Tkx :-* L


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Wak
You have IM


----------



## PaulS

Hi Louise Â ;D

Boy am I going to be busy tomorrow....... 

So some from 1985....

Bruce Springsteen - Glory days Â 
Bryan Adams - Run to you Â 8)
Colonel Abrahams - Trapped Â 
Dead or Alive - You spin me right round baby right round like a record baby right round...... 8)
DC Lee - See the day Â :'(
Don Healey - boys of summer Â 8)
Eurythmics - Sisters are doin' it for themselves Â 8)
Go West - we close our eyes Â 
Godley & Cream - Cry Â :'(
Harold Faltermeyer - Axel F Â 
Huey lewis - the power of love Â 
Killing Joke - Love like blood Â 8)
King - love and pride Â ;D
Madonna - Into the Groove Â 8)
Pat Benatar - love is a battlefield Â 
Paul Hardcastle - 19 Â 8) 8)
Phil Collins - Easy lover Â 
Phylis Nelson - Move closer Â :-*
Prince - little red corvette Â 
Propoganda - Duel Â 
Simple minds - Alive & kicking Â 8)
Talking heads - road to nowhere Â 8)
The Cult - She sells sanctuary Â 8)
The Cure - Close to you Â :-*
U2 - the unforgettable fire Â 8)
Wham - i'm your man Â ;D 
ZZ Top - Legs Â


----------



## TTotal

3 sportcars
3 hatchbacks
1 shopping trolley then !

Come on you lot MORE CARS !


----------



## t7

Paul - Cool selection - thanks so much! L


----------



## TTotal

Didnt I see paul W (TT 51 FUN) there too ! Another hatchback ! Moley too ? Vlastan should be back, give him a shout !

Paul, so I cant play this pm3 thing in my TT then ?

Or is it 3pm ? Are u sure you cant do an 8 track ?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Anyone travelling down the M40 ?


----------



## hbk

Hope you don't mean mine is the Shopping Trolley 

RS4 amongst all these TT's - Cool.

I hope you all have your BADGES!!

Cheers

HOWARD

PS: Was in Park Lane tonight (Very Busy - Just got back).....The best place to stop is outside the Mini showroom, can't miss it with the coloured lights or next showroom where there is space 'Lexus' which is just before the Maclaren display (Nice)...


----------



## Wak

Group parking in london is going to be a bugger!

I thought we'd gather then move to edgeware road, find a place to stop its about 100yds after you exit of Marble Arch and then we grab a quick kebab'n'drink at my favourite or any place else near to where you park.

drink and chat outside keep an eye on the motors hopefully the weather will be good.!

remember Edgeware road is a red-route although most of the Arabs ignore it and get away with it, at midnight it should be fine.

then leave/re-group near the entrance to Oxford Street, no one bothers about cars at that time of night then take the route on.

As I mentioned if guys are not keen to park, then we could arrange to get eats individually and bring it to Park lane ...meet.. chat.. eat and then just do the route.

Whats the feeling out there for food?

plus my map may be wrong for the showrooms, whoever gets there first, just pick the most illuminated showroom to stop in front of and the rest will follow!

modified...mini showroom it is then! Â  ;D

modified2 ..maybe the shopping trolley could take orders and one of us go get all the food! to picnic in front of Mclaren!  ;D


----------



## PaulS

> Didnt I see paul W (TT 51 FUN) there too ! Another hatchback ! Moley too ? Vlastan should be back, give him a shout !
> 
> Paul, so I cant play this pm3 thing in my TT then ?
> 
> Or is it 3pm ? Are u sure you cant do an 8 track ?





> Paul - Cool selection - thanks so much! L


Thanks Louise - not really my selection, but that of the British public as all tracks made the top 40 somewhere. The smilies indicate my thoughs of the songs Â 

John - An 8 track ??? LOL! What's one of those? Seriously John, you won't be able to play it straight away in the TT CD player, need to play it on your PC OR via a portable 'walkman' type mp3 player - may be someone could bring one along. Otherwise, they will all have to be played in my car. I could 'upspeed' the MP3's to normal CD format, but then you would only get the normal 12 - 15 tracks on the CD. It takes quite a while to convert them. Hopefully I'll do the CD in this format for T7 and you Â  Any MP3 Cd's that I give out can be previewed on my incar MP3 system as all I am doing is a year dump from there.


----------



## TTotal

Paul, maybe when we have time tomorrow , you can say all that in English, s l o w l y :-[

FIIKWYATA !


----------



## hbk

We could pass by and have a look at this in the Picadilly Showroom:


----------



## PaulS

> FIIKWYATA !


WTF does that mean in English then.... 

John - re MP3 - I'm just assuming that as we are all 'online' here and have PC's, most of us have MP3 capability..... May be I'll go and get my Dads Akai 4000DS reel to reel tape recorder out of the loft for you........ ;D 

C U there ;D


----------



## Wak

Take my route and make amendments and repost it!

but thanks to your highly detailed high resolution picture I now feel I've seen it , owned it, driven it and fulfilled the dream!  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Wak

> WTF does that mean in English then....
> 
> John - re MP3 - I'm just assuming that as we are all 'online' here and have PC's, most of us have MP3 capability..... May be I'll go and get my Dads Akai 4000DS reel to reel tape recorder out of the loft for you........ ;D
> 
> C U there Â ;D


Have you met John before?
He wasnt kidding when he said 8 track!  ;D


----------



## PaulS

Yes I've met John on a couple of occasions, great guy 

So, just one person left - Paul_W to make a year selection.

BTW, its my Birthday on New years eve, so the celebrations can start early ;D


----------



## TTotal

Happy Birthday Dear Paul, Happy Birthday to you ! (CarolSTT too - Granny on 1st Jan )


----------



## TTotal

> WTF does that mean in English then....
> 
> FIIKWYATA = FECKED IF I KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT !


----------



## paul_w

Mines 1988 pls. If you have Mark Almand and Gene Pitney singing "Somethings gotten hold of my heart" then that's the year and "our song"

Thanks

Paul


----------



## t7

Paul - what a great way to start your birthday! How many candles then..? You didnt post your birth year...


----------



## TTotal

Hey Tee , what about a birthday book :


----------



## kctt

> Yes I've met John on a couple of occasions, great guy Â
> 
> So, just one person left - Paul_W to make a year selection.
> 
> BTW, its my Birthday on New years eve, so the celebrations can start early Â ;D


we could all club together and get you a new space suit...................


----------



## Wak

John, got any walkie talkies to bring along? to trial?


----------



## PaulS

No problem Paul Â ;D (Another Paul!)

Some from 1988:

Asawad - don't turn around (on Oxford St!)
Bangles - Hazy shade of winter Â 
Beatmasters - Burn it up Â 8) 8)
Billy Idol - Hot in the city (london city!) Â 8)
Bon Jovi - Bad medecine Â  Â 8)
Bros - I owe you nothing Â :'(
Chris Rea - on the beach Â 8)
Clime Fisher - rise to the occasion Â  ;D 8) 8)
Eighth wonder - I'm not scared Â :-*
Enya - Orinocco flow Â 
Fairground attraction - perfect Â 
GN'R - Sweet child of mine Â 8)
Inner City - Big fun Â 8) 8)
INXS - need you tonight Â :-* 8)
Joyce Simms - Come into my life Â :-* 8) 8)
Julian Cope - Charlotte anne Â :-* 8)
Kylie Minogue - I should be so lucky (she is!) Â :-*
Mica Paris - My one temptation Â  :-*
Milli Vanilli - Girl you know it's true (it wasn't!)
Mission - Tower of strength Â 8)
Narada Michael Watson - i should have loved ya! Â 
Natalie Cole - Pink Cadillac Â ;D
Neneh Cherry - Buffalo stance Â 8) 8)
Ofra Haza - Im nin alu Â 
Primitives - Crash Â 8)
Sabrina - boys Â 
Salt n' pepper - push it Â  ;D
Terence Trent D'Arby - Sign your name... Â 8)
Two men and a drum machine - tired of getting pushed around Â 8)
U2 - Desire (TT's!) Â 8)

PLUS

Gene Pitney/Marc Almond - Somethings got a hold of my heart - but that reached it's highest position (no1) in Jan 1989 but I've added it here anyway..


----------



## TTotal

Moley has the only one I could pinch, cough cough, I mean borrow. Mobiles ? Well share our numbers out when we gather in PL.


----------



## PaulS

> we could all club together and get you a new space suit...................


LOL  ;D  ;D  ;D  ;D


----------



## TTotal

Yes Paul, about time we saw your Moon Walk !


----------



## PaulS

> Yes Paul, about time we saw your Moon Walk !


  ;D  ;D Yes John. Last time I tried it, I think it looked just about as bad as your TTtotal tribal dance! 
It's well out of vogue now anyway : :-[   ;D  ;D


----------



## TTotal

Cheers , I have been laughing all night ! ;D  ;D
Thanks to you all. A real MAD night in the office


----------



## Wak

The Route.

1. Park Lane, (Mini Showroom)- Meet Mon 30th, 11.15pm - 11.45pm kick off

2. Edgware road - Eat
Group all together head back to Marble Arch and towards Oxford Street

3. Oxford Street - 
Towards Oxford Circus.

4. Oxford Circus
At Oxford Circus turn left onto Regents street, then left again into Margaret Street.
Bear Right and follow the square to the right at John Lewis and right again going back towards Regents Street. At traffic lights turn right onto Regents Street heading towards Piccadilly.

5. Regents street 
Straight down.

6. Piccadilly
Go straight across, Eros on your right, and turn right down the Haymarket, get over to the left lane to turn towards Trafalgar Square.

7. Trafalgar Square
Go all the way around Trafalgar Square around the new anticlockwise path but bear right at the end and turn right towards the Strand.

8. Strand
Straight along the Strand, Around Aldwych keep right but bear left onto Strand/Fleet Street towards the end of the Aldwych bend.

9. Fleet Street
Straight along you'll see St Paulâ€™s Cathedral illuminated and come into view.

10. St Paul's Cathedral- STOP POINT
Stop outside and regroup and some night photos.

11. Straight on from St Paulâ€™s 
Bear left onto Queen Victoria Street and head towards the Bank of England.

12. Bank of England Junction 
Cross the junction and turn right into Cornhill, go straight, turns into Leadenhall Street

13. Lloyds Building. STOP POINT
Stop at the Steel LLoyds building to regroup and photos.

14. Straight on from Lloyds.
Go all the way around the roundabout with the church in the middle so you are heading back but then bear left following signs to Tower Bridge. Follow the route to Tower Bridge.

15. Tower Bridge. STOP POINT
Has a wide lane and then narrows, 
stop at the wide section for a re-group and photos with Tower Bridge illuminated and the Tower of London in the background.

16. Head straight over Tower Bridge. this enters some of the not so desirable areas of London.
Go straight on the road until you see signs to London Bridge and turn right to follow them.
Some narrow back streets and then a T junction turn right.
Stay in the right lane and then Turn right towards London Bridge.

17. London Bridge
Head over London Bridge but stay in the left lane and before the end of the bridge bear left down towards the embankment.
At the traffic lights bear Right onto the Embankment.

18. Embankment
Head straight along the embankment until Westminster bridge
Turn left onto Westminster Bridge.

19. Westminster Bridge.
Over the bridge, go all the way (anticlockwise) around the roundabout following the signs to London Bridge.

20. Big Wheel STOP POINT
Just after the roundabout turn left at the lights into CHICHELEY STREET.
Park up for some nice views of the Millenium Wheel and great Photo opportunities.

21. Head Back to Westminster Bridge
Go across it watch out for pot holes entering the bridge.

22. Coming off the bridge go around Westminister roundabout head for the exit straight across
This is Birdcage walk and has a few speed bumps.
as you end this straight stretch of road bear right and turn right to the road driving around the front of Buckingham palace.

23. Buckingham palace.
Go half way around Buckingham palace, bear right and exit right into the Mall, road straight in front of the palace.

24. The Mall arches and Trafalgar Square.
At Trafalgar Square, turn left and keep going straight onto Pall Mall.

25. Pall Mall 
Keep going straight and at the end it will turn right and come up at a traffic light near the Ritz 
Stay right and cross the lights going straight across Piccadilly and up Albermarle Street at the end turn left and follow it left again down Dover Street. 
This will bring you back right in front of the Ritz.

25. The Ritz. STOP POINT
Get to the Ritz and find anywhere to stop around there so we can all have a looksey at the Audi Showroom on the Corner.

Options. 
Make a decision to end or we could continue to Piccadilly, up Shaftsbury avenue, back down Oxford street and finish off back at the Mini Showroom.?

Make sure you all go to the toilet beforehand as toilet stops are going to be hard to find at this time of night.!!!! I can lend you nappies! ;o)

Hows this sound? too many stops, dont wanna stop, wanna stop somewhere else, let me know! Â 

I'll bring some copies with me.


----------



## PaulS

I'm happy to go with your route WAK. Maybe if we could have someone with a phone in the lead car and the last one, we could keep in touch? (or if we had a pair of TTotals/Moley's the 2 way radios??)

Participants so far:

WAK 
HBK 
T7 
TTotal 
CCC 
KCTT Â 
PaulSTT 
Paul_W

any body else - Brentwood Boy Moley with Bunny are U up for iTT (I want iTT now....... :)

Having just finished 3 nightshifts, I will be sleeeeping today, doing the MP3 CD's, then a swim at work, and up the A2 into London later on, by which time I will be *raring* to go, so C U all there....


----------



## ccc

Excellent route!

A copy would be handy - I can't print off from the machine I'm using - and it'd be good to know where everyone else has gone while I'm working out which way I'm pointing. Spatially challenged? Moi? ;D


----------



## PaulS

> ........I know you can't really drive down Oxford Street.......unless we dress up as a taxi or a bus, but it shouldn't be busy.


The problem is there are many more traffic lights now that are controlled by the buses (they have sensors and overide the lights) so 8 TT's might cause a prob? I would have thought Mr Plod (hats off - evenin' all) would be around too, but if one of them decides to divert us off Oxford St, what will happen then?

I know an alternate route to the north of Oxford St that brings you out at Tottenham Court Road ...... or may be we could just do the Oxford st run 'one way' on the way back a bit later on?


----------



## ccc

I'm not sure that the 'buses and taxis only' rule on Oxford Street between Baker Street and Tottenham Court Road is relaxed at any time, but it looks like you can cross Oxford Street on a number of roads off Wigmore Street.

Or we could go down Park Lane, along Piccadilly, up Regent Street, turn into Goodge Street at the top, and down Tottenham Court Road and Charing Cross Road to Trafalgar Square, and pick the route up from there.


----------



## Wak

bring umbrellas! :-/


----------



## Steve_Mc

Damn, been on this forum since day 1, someone finally organises a meet on my doorstep and I can't make it :'( An S3 woiuld have bolstered the hatchback numbers quite nicely (if invited of course) ;D

As a seasoned central London driver (with mental scars to prove it) I'd suggest a couple of things.

1. I don't know the mini showroom, but if it's on Park Lane itself, good luck parking up outside - nice wide road, but still a fair amount of traffic late at night. The Berkeley Square option would seem ten times easier.

2. The route looks good, but I would point out one thing! After crossing London Bridge and rejoining the Embankment beware the Gatso just before the tunnel which goes underneath Blackfriars Bridge. Once you're past it, it's a Gatso-free trip to Westminster! And you get to drive "not-very-fast-at-all-your-honour" through aforementioned tunnel, and pretend you're in Monaco! (Loads of fun in a TTR!)

Otherwise, sounds like fun, gutted I can't come! Have fun!

Steve


----------



## TTotal

Christine.........

" Spacially challenged? Moi? "

Er not you m'dear that would be our Paul the Spaceman


----------



## ccc

;D T. ;D Fixed.


----------



## paul_w

Just in case anyone was planning on turning up with a dirty TT ???

I washed mine in the pooring rain and proved to my neighbours once and for all I'm totally mad.

;D 8)


----------



## kctt

> Just in case anyone was planning on turning up with a dirty TT Â ???
> 
> I washed mine in the pooring rain and proved to my neighbours once and for all I'm totally mad.
> 
> ;D Â 8)


I washed also in the rain then did A303 + M3 so am dirty again.........................refuse to clean again (yet )

until tonight all.............


----------



## ccc

It's stair-rodding outside, so I might put the TT on the drive for a shower! It is pretty filthy!!


----------



## Guest

blimey !!!!

just caught the hightlight's !!!!!

Johhny you a 1970 ! never !!!! you getting your "0" and "7" mixed up again... .............I think... 

Mr Space man .. so I'm a 1971 ! so what fun tunes do I hear ...?

so add me to the list of attending.. ! (& my 3 passengers, which I have been taking around for the last week or so.. !)

btw.. anyone think the marble arch ice ring will let cars on ??

and it's still too wet to clean my car.......


----------



## TTotal

Hot and sunny in Swanwick, just cleaned Linux in me shorts. ;D

P. Nokio


----------



## shao_khan

I might be able to stay awake long enough for this.

Can anyone post detiails or do I haev to read 12 pages of info to find the relevent bit??????

Oh and 1985 btw (bit late I guess) MP3 on CDR is excellent.


----------



## Wak

> MP3 on CDR is excellent.


I hate you! and you swarmy mp3 player!   ;D ;D


----------



## t7

> I might be able to stay awake long enough for this.
> 
> Can anyone post detiails or do I haev to read 12 pages of info to find the relevent bit??????
> 
> Oh and 1985 btw (bit late I guess) MP3 on CDR is excellent.


WAKs post on page 11 is my best guess!

WAK could you bring me a hardcopy of final route too - having printer probs..thanks v much x


----------



## TTotal

> blimey !!!!
> 
> just caught the hightlight's !!!!!
> 
> Johhny you a 1970 ! never !!!! you getting your "0" and "7" mixed up again... .............I think...
> 
> Mr Space man .. so I'm a 1971 ! so what fun tunes do I hear ...?
> 
> so add me to the list of attending.. ! (& my 3 passengers, which I have been taking around for the last week or so.. !)
> 
> btw.. anyone think the marble arch ice ring will let cars on ??
> 
> and it's still too wet to clean my car.......


Is it supposed to be date of birth then ? OK 1954 , but the musics crap!
Nice to see you back Sunny Delight! Look forward to some nice insults tonight then ! ;DGet that Pipe nice and clean !


----------



## Wak

> WAK could you bring me a hardcopy of final route too - having printer probs..thanks v much x


no probs!


----------



## ^outt^kast^

> so add me to the list of attending.. ! (& my 3 passengers, which I have been taking around for the last week or so.. !)


3 passengers in a TT  ...... got to be seen to be believed! ;D


----------



## Wak

If anyone is late and not going to be there by 11.45 call me on 07900 226864.

Lets hope the sky is all rained out by this evening. :-/


----------



## kctt

> no probs!


PC WAK please us too.....we have no printer!


----------



## shao_khan

> I hate you! and you swarmy mp3 player!


Well I wont let you play with it again then so there.


----------



## Sammers

Just read this post!

I will see you all at Park Lane tonight!

WAK, a copy of the route would be good, I hope I am able to just follow though!

PaulSTT: You have IM

Craig


----------



## TTotal

Well its 12 cars thats a record for a mini last minute scramble meet !

T7
ccc
Katherine
Wak
Sundeep
Paul S
paul W
Howard
Craig
Sheo Khan
ttroy 225

Could easily have been another 10 with planning & time ! ANY MORE TT'S please !


----------



## ccc

'Just in case anyone was planning on turning up with a dirty TT ' - not any more! Two clean Audis and a wet and dirty me, now.

'Is it supposed to be date of birth then ?' Hope not - I chose 1998 because there was some great music around then. If I chose my date of birth, there may be some problems getting the music transposed from a barrel organ to a CD. :


----------



## Wak

guys i need an answer....do you all fancy scrambling around edgeware road to eat

or

do you want to sort out your stomachs before and just meet and drive? Â

your choice,
I got a taster for you...... next post.....

Can someone stop TTotal from raindancing his autolock into working? Â   ;D


----------



## Guest

> guys i need an answer....do you all fancy scrambling around edgeware road to eat
> 
> or
> 
> do you want to sort out your stomachs before and just meet and drive? Â
> 
> your choice, I got a taster for you...... next post.....
> 
> Can someone stop TTotal from raindancing his autolock into working? Â   ;D


well by that time I would have already had my din din's.....

so it's a meet and drive... ??


----------



## Guest

> Is it supposed to be date of birth then ? OK 1954 , but the musics crap!


er...... make that 2002 instead !


> Nice to see you back Sunny Delight! Look forward to some nice insults tonight then ! Â ;DGet that Pipe nice and clean !


a clean car.. in this weather !!!!! Â (the joys of london off street-parking)


----------



## Wak

Just prey it stops raining, St Pauls, Tower Bridge and the bigwheel are great night time picture spots!


----------



## jonah

Seriously thinking about driving down anyone traveling from the midlands


----------



## kctt

> guys i need an answer....do you all fancy scrambling around edgeware road to eat
> 
> or
> 
> do you want to sort out your stomachs before and just meet and drive? Â
> 
> your choice, I got a taster for you...... next post.....
> 
> Can someone stop TTotal from raindancing his autolock into working? Â   ;D


will go woth the majority.......but Hal will most likely be hungry!!


----------



## Wak

we'll stick with the original plan.....mad scramble on Edgeware road for a kebab..

Also if anyone wants to arrive late they can call me and we will probably still be around Edgeware road until 12.30 ish so you could hook up.

I cant believe so many are mad enough to drive around at this time of night!, however this is the best time for going around London!


----------



## TTotal

JONAH get your ass down here mate ,a once in a lifetime experience
TEAM WOW can ensure the safety of the TT pack !
With so much WOW going on it'll be a COOL night. Pack a sleeping bag, room at mine ( 50 minutes from our meet), then next day A34 all the way north to M40 then M6 then your home. Come on ! get cracking Jonah


----------



## jonah

I am coming down,trying to ffind directions now got them to the KFC which i think is at the end of Oxford st where ur meeting,setting off around 7 so should make it intime ;D
I MUST BE BLOODY MAD ;D


----------



## TTotal

That the spirit! Come on you lot , Jonah is travelling from the Midlands Stafford ! All you lot from Essex too , Wales etc etc the motorways get you all the way to London and Park Lane is EASY. get in that TT ! ;D


----------



## PaulS

Just woken up and ...... wow, what's been going on here!

Final freebie MP3 CD details:

Paul_W 2 x MP3 CD 1988 149 tracks
WAK 1 x MP3 CD 1967 83 tracks
HBK 1 x MP3 CD 1966 71 tracks
T7 3 x MP3 CD 1985 189 tracks (!)
& 2 x WAV CD 27 tracks
TTOTAL 1 x MP3 CD 1970 72 tracks
& 1 x WAV CD 1970 19 tracks
CCC 2 x MP3 CD 1998 123 tracks
KCTT 1 x MP3 CD 1974 83 tracks

Just for you T7 and John, 'WAV' encoded CD's will play straight away in the TT CD player (although they don't hold as many tracks)

All the songs are MP3 320kb/s 'almost as good as' CD tracks. They will sound fine in the car, but they won't stand up to comparison to a CD track played through a decent Hi-fi.

Enjoy!

C U later.

(Sorry too late for any other requests, may be next time....)


----------



## TTotal

Paul, no longer a Space cadet, now Space Commander !
Cheers buddy ! CU l8er


----------



## jonah

I'm sorry but i thought this a a TT meet not old gits reunion going by the tracks ur laying down


----------



## Sammers

This is going to be cool! see you all later!

PaulSTT did you get my IM?


----------



## TTotal

Jonah , watch it ! 

Any how the stuff you kids listen to these days, they dont make music like they used to eh ?


----------



## t7

*COULD SOMEONE PLEASE STOP IT RAINING NOW PLEASE. I WANT TO HAVE THE ROOF DOWN TO SEE THE LIGHTS!*

Thanks. :-*


----------



## ccc

PaulSTT - that's a serious amount of listening to be done! Many, many thanks!

Come on rain, give us a break - there's some synchronized roof lifting to organize!


----------



## Wak

> *COULD SOMEONE PLEASE STOP IT RAINING NOW PLEASE. I WANT TO HAVE THE ROOF DOWN TO SEE THE LIGHTS!*
> 
> Thanks. :-*


LOL so do I ....doh!


----------



## TTotal

Wak, the Roadsters have decided, tonight we shall perform the circumcoupecision rites on whiTTe , we shall form a circle around the car, all with a tinopener apiece , and with 6 precise snips...tadagh....voila a whiTTe roadster. ;D


----------



## Wak

> Wak, the Roadsters have decided, tonight we shall perform the circumcoupecision rites on whiTTe , we shall form a circle around the car, all with a tinopener apiece , and with 6 precise snips...tadagh....voila a whiTTe roadster. Â ;D


So tempting to press that "report" button instead of "quote"! Â  at least I'll allready have a matching hard top! Â 

looks like the rain is slowing a little out there! :-/

could you start doing that raindance in reverse?


----------



## jonah

setting off now not sure about trafic so cya all there ;D


----------



## Wak

cu soon


----------



## Wak

> setting off now not sure about trafic so cya all there ;D


he'll be there by 9!


----------



## shao_khan

Anyone got a number for Jonah - if he is seriously early I am only a few mins away so could give him a warm place to lounge while waiting for the rest of you to turn up.


----------



## hbk

Am I the only non TT-Driver tonight - Thorney,Bushey where R U!! 

Cheers

hbk


----------



## Wak

> Am I the only non TT-Driver tonight - Thorney,Bushey where R U!! Â
> 
> Cheers
> 
> hbk


Dont worry we'll drive slowly to let you keep up!

the rain the rain.......WHY wont it stop!!!!!! :'(


----------



## hbk

;D ;D ;D ;D    ;D ;D


----------



## hbk

Anyone still at home going from NW London - Stanmore


----------



## shao_khan

Excellent evening - great to put some more faces to names. Hope you all had good journeys home.

Pictures I am sure will be posted soon.

Night Folks.


----------



## ttroy225

Dito and Goodnight

P.S Got the car sideways in the rush to get back .


----------



## ccc

What an wonderful evening - and morning! Great to meet so many new and old faces. And the lights were well worth a visit (and putting up with a few annoyed bus drivers!!)


----------



## PaulS

I think everyone will agree, what an excellent night out! Â   ;D ;D

Big big thanks to WAK - excellent organisation Â 8)

Howard, your RS4 is fecking quick Â   8)

Hope you all arrive home safely Â 

Bed time now! Paul.


----------



## Sammers

Really good to meet you all tonight/this morning!

Cheers for sorting it WAK!

Will post the pics later, after sleep.....

Craig


----------



## Wak

Chaps, great night, great company, great having Troy Guard the cars whilst we ate in the warmth of the restaurant. 

Sorry if I missed goodbyes at the big wheel, thought some of you were coming on to the Ritz.

TT Fun certainly had fun turning 2 way streets into one way streets! Â 

Hope you all had a good time and sorry we couldnt lose that blasted RS4, the guy just could not take a hint! Â  Â ;D

Thanks for the music compilations Paul.

pictures tomorrow I think! :-/

goodnight and hope you all had safe journeys home.

Theres gotta be more great photo shot places in London!...must start planning the next one. 

regards
Wak

ps. John, I think Sundeeps Girlfriend was far nicer than yours. At least she was all there!  ;D


----------



## TTotal

Na, too wound up to sleep now, may as well stay at the office ! :-/

Guys and Gals what can I say !
A big thanks to Wakkers for organising everything,he meticulously planned a stunning route which 14 (fourteen) TT's managed to get round with out getting lost !, he switched on the London Lights, he made the rain stop, booked us a table at HIS restaurant  stopped the millenium wheel from spinning so we could photo it and topped it off with a couple of cases of Chateau Schloer ! 8)

Never thought that one day (night/morning) we could be able to hooooooon around the West End and the City.

Shouting across to Howard during the high speed tunnell chase "THIS IS BETTER THAN SEX !" (Barely audible above my Jimmy Hendrix at 225 watts and his RS4 Shopping Trolley 4000 watt exhaust rasping away)
Thats one hell of a shootingbrake ! 

Having a bunch of young ladies pounce on my car in Trafalgar Square , insisting on being picked up and pictures taken, very persistant ! :-*

Paul and his amazingly generours gift of time and music THANKS ! 

Meeting new faces - Katherine plus Husband, Troy and mate, Chris and wild stereo , Jonah who drove all the way from STAFFORD (APPLAUSE!) , Paul W and wife, Wak his backing group the Wakerites, Sundeep and his lovely friend Rude, Howard and rapid trolley, Craig who is turning into David Brent !!!, Louise - determined to drive the rain away by keeping her roof down, Christine with sparkling TTiddler, and the Fox which no one saw but I SWEAR was real and not a domestic hound l

Steve_Mc and others who missed it, you should have been there.

My last word on the evening,PLEASE CAN WE DO IT AGAIN ?  ;D 8) :-*


----------



## jonah

God i'm knackered cant post anything else except thanks to all and good night ;D


----------



## TTotal

Bloomin lightweight ! 

Mate I've done several 250 mile round trips in a week,at my age.... you'd better get your strength up for the Karting soon !

Great to meet up at last.

Long live WOW

Thanks for the cheque.

J


----------



## PaulS

Could not really sleep much last night, what was left of it! What a night  lots of great memories:

Mad Scramble for parking in Edgeware road Â  and then the meal at the Restaurant whilst watching the regulars on the hubble-bubble pipes!

TTotal - for getting pounced on by a group of young ladies and having his photo taken at Trafalgar square! Â :-*

Johah - totally comitted to the cause by driving all the way from the midlands! Â 8)

John for the most 'flamboyant' driving style (and hairstyle!) Â 

The sound of 15 whistling turbos and smell of 15 TT's on full enrichment flying through the Blackfriars bridge tunnel! Monaco here we come! Â 8) 8)

The battle between T7 and TTotal as to who could have the BOSE up the loudest. Â 

Howard for doing a superb job as a chaperone in his RS4 - throughout most of the run we used both lanes with Howard nipping back and forth to the first and last car keeping out any party gate crashers - who says two lanes of 6 cars can't turn right into one lane! Â 8)

The looks of amazement from pedestrians, and other cars. Â 8)

You would not have though you'd need ABS and TC whilst on a run through central London - my ESP light was flashing away on the numerous grand prix style starts at the lights!

How wonderful London looks at night Â :-*

Really great to meet you all, we must all do it again one day!


----------



## TTotal

Think I'll pass tonight , as I aint seen a bed yet 

Was asleep just then with my eyes open!

But what about tomorrow night ?

Ok next week then ?

Please ? ;D Best time ever had by the gang !

Portmerion Posse...Na The Holborn Hooooooners ! ;D


----------



## hbk

Wow, what a great evening.

My kids as usual woke up at 6am!! but luckily my wife let me lay in and having just woke up, a Very, Very big thanks to WAK for arranging this event.

Thank you Paul for the CD, John for the bag and Wak for the you know what info 

It was great to slow down on a few occasions and wait to chaperone so many TT's  ........ We must, must do this again.

Happy New Year to you All

Cheers

HBK


----------



## ccc

And the award for the best mod of the evening - Sundeep/SanTTa's reindeer window attachment


----------



## PaulS

How the hell could he see out of the right hand window, with his car being LHD! Mad, just mad ....... what a night Â 8)

So who's going to be first with the photo's then as mine are still in my camera awaiting developing......

(Digi camera at the sales here we come!)

Hope you all enjoy the music CD's Â 

BTW, what a GREAT way to start my Â :-X year birthday with you lot ........and we still have this evening to do...


----------



## t7

_yaaaawwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnn - blink blink_ Is it daytime yet?

Absolutely TOP meet - WAK thanks you sooo much for organising and persuading your family that they would rather be hooning driving around London at 3:30am than tucked up at home in bed! And it was great to have a toast to the new year by the light of the blue led's under the big wheel!

The unscehdued restaurant stop was an insipred idea as it gave us a chance to talk without freezing our **** off AND the rain finally stopped! (thanks to whoever organised that one).

Top down and Clash at volume 20 through Picadilly Circus was posing par excellence (although I didnt let anyone get in my car!)

Loved parking 3 deep outside St Pauls and the nice police officers leaving us to it... Can't wait to see the photos - did anyone get one in the tunnel - that was so cool!

Brilliant to meet so many people too - an awesome level of commitment from Jonah - TTFUN "yes I do own the road" - Paul kicking off his birthday in fine style (and giving US presents!) - the girls shopping trip reunion (what a shame they were all shut) - meeting the real Shao Khan  - Sundeep and his co-pilot. And no Howard my TT is not a diesel :-*!

We must do it again - how much more fun can you have in 2nd gear?

L x


----------



## Steve_Mc

Even more sorry I missed this now :'( Sounds like a great time had by all, look forward to the piccies.

Which tunnel are you all talking about? Did you all have a Monaco GP moment in the Blackfriars tunnel on the embankment as I suggested? If so, I am *even more* jealous now!!

Steve


----------



## t7

> Which tunnel are you all talking about? Did you all have a Monaco GP moment in the Blackfriars tunnel on the embankment as I suggested? If so, I am *even more* jealous now!!


yes indeed 8) 8) 8)!


----------



## TTotal

Yes Steve it was AWESOME, empty tunnel
3,500 hp of TTs and 350 hp of RS4 ROARING like loooooooooonatics thru the Blackfronaco Tunnel.
The noise ...the smell (admit to letting one out in excitement :-[) Unrepeatable experience. 14 TT's slewing sideways thru the city at 30 mph of course m'lud!
TTotally Awesome ! ;D Yes and you missed it


----------



## Guest

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/Xmas_Eye.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/TT_bridge.jpg


----------



## Sammers

er.. Morning!

The Photos are on the way ....

Give me a few mins to make a page and upload them

Craig


----------



## TTotal

MORE !


----------



## TTotal

> er.. Morning!
> 
> The Photos are on the way ....
> 
> Give me a few mins to make a page and upload them
> 
> Craig


Does that mean you have been asleep ? lucky blaggard, I'm still up, no point in going home, hurry up with the pics before I collapse :-[


----------



## Guest

what me !!! first with pics. !!!!! even with my 20th century camera 

what a nite... ! cheers WAK for organising & leading the way (and managing to keep the fastest mini cab in the west behind.... with the wife & KIDS in the car !)

what fun ! we all had.... great to meet up with all of you

the man TTotal "brings the ladies alive on Trafalgar square" to the tunes.. courtsey of the one and only Music Space Man... (a.k.a. PaulTT or PaulSTT....  )

as for the 'gente' crusie down through the tunnels of blackfriars... now that was fun.. !! TT's leading the pack.. then suddenly there is an almightly woosh... and Howard has gone flashing past, followed by the music sound off from John & Lo... ;D ;D ;D ;D

Same time next year...  (or sooner...  )

btw... Randy the Reindeer says hello, but he's in big trouble for staying out way too late...


----------



## Sammers

Okay, a temp web page will update it later...

There is a great one of Linux at Tower bridge John!

http://tt.sammers.co.uk/ (new address, same pics)

Craig


----------



## TTotal

Good pics lets have more, i am off to bye byes NOW
Cheers all and great team effort


----------



## TTotal

> Okay, a temp web page will update it later...
> 
> There is a great one of Linux at Tower bridge John!
> 
> http://www.zenadsl2222.zen.co.uk/
> 
> Craig


Craig, NICE Linux pic, cheers ! See you in Kneesworth or the other place, H N Year too, John


----------



## ccc

What gorgeous pics - I especially like the one of the wheel! Could be a good 'un for the cars/locations calendar, if it goes ahead.


----------



## jonah

Just got up ;D great night and good company well worth the drive down,i would upload my pics if i knew how but dont so sorry about that,
Cheers to Wak for the well organised site seeing and also to Howard for leading me to the M1 although i'm sure he was trying to loose me ;D and i'm glad he had a road angel.
well now i've just got to sit and wait for the dreaded letters from the DVLC as i got flashed twice :'(


----------



## Sammers

I thought we only went past one Camera Jonah, before the tunnel?

Where else were they then? or was it on the way home after leaving howard?

Hope I didn't get caught, just got 3 last month, oops.

I think I am going to buy a roadangel, I feel a group buy starting....


----------



## paul_w

Ho,

A big thanks from Jan and I to Wak for sorting such a good meet and such short notice. Also a big hello and thanks to everyone for making it a great night.

I've not been up long and I'm already off out to this nights party )

But before I get ready here are the pics from last night.

http://www.tt-fun.com/gallery/MeetDec02/index.htm

Enjoy the new year and stay safe.

Paul.


----------



## jonah

Got flashed onway down on M6 by the new Bham bipass 60 in a 50 then in London when i was early @ the Mini garage for 10 decided to go and filll my baby up and got lost so was rushing trying to find the Mini garage for the 3rd time :-[ 
Road angel here i come ;D


----------



## PaulS

I'm still buzzing from this event! (and not a drop of alchohol it sight!)

Just had an idea - for all attendees/complete nutcases......IM with your favourite track that you had on in your car (1 each) and I'll knock up a set of WAV CD's (strictly limited edition) to commemorate the event! May be some of the pics could be used on the sleeve cover!

Louise - you had the Clash should I stay or should I go blasting from your car - but I think in this case I'll be using LONDON CALLING 

What an event - Truly awesome! 8)


----------



## jonah

Anyone want to host my pics becaus i havent a clue :-/ how to myself YET


----------



## t7

Great photos - Sundeep nice one of Tower Bridge - T7 looks almost clean!


----------



## Wak

AWAKE!!!!!! ....nice 3pm start to the day!

I can only echo everyones comments, so many memories people have mentioned, I felt it was short though, gotta do a big all-nighter with some longer stretches between stops next time.

However, Its probably the stops that kept us from being on prime time on Police Stop.

My pictures here, if you want a high res then email me, but I learnt that night photos need a tripod and steady hand. Â 

Click a picture a couple of times to get a 640x480 view.
http://www.wak-tt.com/London20021230/London20021230.htm

I can host a few if you want to email them to me.

Was I the only one feeling like a Hells Angel Gang stomping through London village? Â  ;D ;D

Thanks Paul W for some of the indiscreet lardy pics!  ;D


----------



## thorney

I knew this would be a laugh and did my best to get there but to no avail :-[

Looked like loads of fun ;D


----------



## nutts

I'v been reluctant to post because I'm tooooo jealous....... ;D


----------



## jonah

Nutts u missed a brill night and the drive home was excelent too,Followed Howard to the M1 and to be honest have never had the esp kick in until then at lights ,left everthing standing ;D
I think i need to do the drive train driving day :-/
M1 @ 4 in the morning was excellent clear drive home had a brief encounter with a Focus RS or a well modded focus brief in the fact it pulled off,the stuck behind the dreaded Bill for 10miles in a 50 zone ,well atleast i did see him ;D


----------



## vlastan

I was abroad, so I couldn't turn up....maybe next time.


----------



## t7

So when we doing it again then guys?


----------



## Wak

Tonight! missing it already!, Missus too....

I gotta find a few more London landmarks with good night time illumination and work out a route with a few more nice runs...

Limehouse tunnel is not a bad one to do along with Canary Wharf as well.

some suggestions on landmarks and dates to work to.

But we are missing the TT crowd already...anyone want to suggest a meet tonight? Even the littlun is say "com'on TT"


----------



## PaulS

Oh I would love to WAK Â 8) 8)

But there is noooo way I'm going anywhere near my car or the roads tonite..... 

We will all do it again ASAP Â 

Canary wharf - I know some fine roads in the area, also some great photo sets.


----------



## Wak

Pics for Louise:- 

http://www.darcstar.btinternet.co.uk/im ... CN2587.JPG

http://www.darcstar.btinternet.co.uk/im ... CN2588.JPG


----------



## saint

Thnx for the new PC background Wak...............

Those 2 are soooooooooooooooooo nice.


----------



## ccc

Definitely candidates for the calendar! So many great pics to choose from, we may need more than 12 months in the calendar!!


----------



## TTotal

Well done Captain Wak, superb pics !

Bye for a couple of weeks , HNY drive safe. J


----------



## scoTTy

Not wishing to spoil some nice photos but is that a dog turd in the foreground?


----------



## hbk

Here you go, just a few pics, the others didn't come out very well.......

Go to the link below and click on Miscellaneous Photos:

http://www.parttimeracing.f9.co.uk

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## t7

> Those 2 are soooooooooooooooooo nice.


Sa|nTT - you think you like those pics - THATS MY CAR!!! ;D ;D ;D I love it soooo much!

WAK - I agree - lets go play tunnels again soon... ;D
will a normal Saturday night be as quiet as it was on Monday? I guess Sunday nights would be better but not sure I could manage to go to work straight after...

ps ScoTTy - it's reindeer poo - ask Sundeep!


----------



## PaulS

WAK - the pictures you took are simply fantastic! Â 8) What camera are you using?

Louise - I'm sure a little photo editing will remove Sundeeps raindeer poo, and yeah, lets all go and play tunnels again....... 

I might go for a run later on around London Docklands - Canary Wharf, great photo opportunities, the Dome, the Limehouse tunnel is longer than the Blackfriars one I believe, then through the Blackwall tunnel, (2 lanes all to ourselves, lots of echo off the walls) there is Greenwich park, the Royal Observatory, Cutty Sark, Greenwich is a great place to meet, lots of cafes etc... would also bee fun to cruise around the Blackheath one-way system a few times........come on you lot, you know it makes sense!


----------



## Wak

> WAK - the pictures you took are simply fantastic! Â 8) What camera are you using?
> 
> Louise - I'm sure a little photo editing will remove Sundeeps raindeer poo, and yeah, lets all go and play tunnels again.......
> 
> I might go for a run later on around London Docklands - Canary Wharf, great photo opportunities, the Dome, the Limehouse tunnel is longer than the Blackfriars one I believe, then through the Blackwall tunnel, (2 lanes all to ourselves, lots of echo off the walls) there is Greenwich park, the Royal Observatory, Cutty Sark, Greenwich is a great place to meet, lots of cafes etc... would also bee fun to cruise around the Blackheath one-way system a few times........come on you lot, you know it makes sense!


Fookin hell Paul, !!!  Â This missus and me were talking about the same spots last night!! Â  

Nikon 990 . Flash forced off, and trying to lean on surfaces. unfortunately only the left on a flat surface pics come out the best.
try with your own camera to force the flash off, place on a flat surface and use the timer function so the camera is completely untouched when it shoots, results are much clearer! I think I will look into a mini tripod! :-/

Turdy:-
http://www.darcstar.btinternet.co.uk/im ... CN2587.JPG

http://www.darcstar.btinternet.co.uk/im ... CN2588.JPG Â

Turdless:-

http://www.darcstar.btinternet.co.uk/im ... cn2587.jpg

http://www.darcstar.btinternet.co.uk/im ... cn2588.jpg


Â


----------



## PaulS

> Nikon 990


Dare I ask how much? I'm looking for a digi camera at the moment.

Re - the Marble arch meet (keep it on topic!) I keep thinking back to the Blackfriars tunnel 'Monaco moment'..... I remember us all approaching a 30mph, TTotal was infront of me (waving at the speed camera above!) as soon as we were past, it was foot down, and whoaaa, here we go......pushed back in the seat time......were still going, omg, foot is still hard down.....and we are still accelerating, and THEN, like a bat out of hell, came Howard in that mean, 'no mercy given' RS4!!!! The whole evening was such fun, like a scene from Pulp Fiction!

I know that the best meets are usually the last minute ones, when everybody is up for it, but I think a regular organised (monthly?) London meet/cruise/eat/chat(big Ka..hooner....burger!) at a different part of London would be a good idea.


----------



## Wak

It was top-of-the range when I bought it a few years ago at around Â£750 back then,

Current model Nikon is the 5700 ar around Â£800. I think. 5m
Start investing in a decent memory card as well so you could easily top a grand.

However mines only 3.3m pixels, It missing a decent zoom but has fantastic macro capability...dont see a need to change it yet...but if I did I would probably get another Nikon! Â 

Monthly, sounds a bit too frequent, could be hard pushed to fit in a cruise, relo's, washing the car, quality family time,..etc....etc...

Plus remember IMO, its likely there'll be a higher chance of cameras and/or plod ruining a friendly get-together in town than out...I was amazed we didnt get a police car join the hunt, Her Majesty must have been pissed at being woken to a the sound of 12 TT's plus RS4, 54 cylinders roaring away from her bedroom up the mall!

bi-monthly or quarterly might be achievable with good numbers ? IMO Â


----------



## PaulS

> Monthly, sounds a bit too frequent, could be hard pushed to fit in a cruise, relo's, washing the car, quality family time,..etc....etc...


Yep, agree with you WAK. Â



> Plus remember IMO, its likely there'll be a higher chance of cameras and/or plod ruining a friendly get-together in town than out...I was amazed we didnt get a police car join the hunt, Her Majesty must have been pissed at being woken to a the sound of 12 TT's plus RS4, 54 cylinders roaring away from her bedroom up the mall!


Weren't we lucky, although there was no dangerous driving and we all stuck to the speed limit (well, may be the only exception being the tunnel..... :-X ) I still can't believe how that tunnel was completely empty as we went into it! Oh, and I think somebody overtook on the wrong side of a bollard once....... 

We will organise another London night run some time. No chance of driving around today to work out a route, far too wet, so we went for a walk to watch our local river overflow instead!

Happy new year to you all, hope the hangovers aren't too bad. We finally got into bed after catching the end of the Jules Holland 'Hootenay' (absolutely superb!) and then the Buzzcocks - hilarious!

BTW, don't forget, e-mail me with your favourite track on in your car during the run, for the CD compilation I'm doing.


----------



## Guest

> bi-monthly or quarterly might be achievable with good numbers ? IMO Â


YES...

Quarterly would be ideal... as there are never seem to be any regular london or good meets...

and as the word spreads.... there could more TT's et al....


----------



## Guest

> Her Majesty must have been pissed at being woken to a the sound of 12 TT's plus RS4, 54 cylinders roaring away from her bedroom up the mall!


10 = 225 Quattro's
1 = 180 Quattro
1 = 180 FWD Leftie
and a big old RS4..

not bad on a few days notice ...


----------



## jonah

Hopefully a few more will travel down from the north ;D


----------



## ttroy225

The tunnel was great , who stalled at the lights after the tunnel ? My car seemed slow especially when I was behind TTotal and T7 and she being a girl and all that (joke).
I look forward to the next one but you guys are going to have to find another security guard.


----------



## t7

> My car seemed slow especially when I was behind TTotal and T7 and she being a girl and all that (joke).


 ;D

Re next time - how about Sat 1st March?


----------



## Wak

> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â My car seemed slow especially when I was behind TTotal and T7 and she being a girl and all that (joke).


Troy, dont feel bad, T7 doesnt hang about, she's very cliche, her acc.pedal is on or off! :  ;D

1st March is ok by me, gives us time to check some routes and work out some new stops.

Gives you girlies time to find some portable mini commodes on QVC.

 ;D


----------



## t7

> Troy, dont feel bad, T7 doesnt hang about, she's very cliche, her acc.pedal is on or off! Â : Â  Â ;D


WAK - Learned my TT driving style following DXN on the the 3 Counties meet!

Will post 1st March on events calendar as a provisional date - I'd like to do LIMEHOUSE and BLACKWALL ;D and maybe a bit of sarf lundun.

Speaking of tunnels - do they have cameras in Dartford? It would be worth a few quid to do a few laps of Jn 1 to 31 of M25 at an early hour of the day!


----------



## Wak

> WAK - Learned my TT driving style following DXN on the the 3 Counties meet!
> 
> Will post 1st March on events calendar as a provisional date - I'd like to do LIMEHOUSE and BLACKWALL Â ;D and maybe a bit of sarf lundun.
> 
> Speaking of tunnels - do they have cameras in Dartford? It would be worth a few quid to do a few laps of Jn 1 to 31 of M25 at an early hour of the day!


I can see this starting as a Bluewater Shopping trip, 

PaulsTT gota help me with a plan here, we'll work on it!


----------



## ttroy225

I obviously need some lessons, no wonder my friends think I drive like a B**** :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## nutts

I may even see whether I can get down for the next one....... ;D


----------



## PaulS

NuTTs - you'd be welcome to stay at our place, we have a spare bedroom, although only until about mid Feb before we move, so if another London do goes ahead before then........ 

BTW - TTroy, I didn't know you were outside looking after the cars when most of us were in the restaurant - thanks for that! Â 8)

Next time make sure you join us inside. Â 

WAK/T7 - yep, I'm sure we could work out a route to take in some of the other London sights, and do a 'part 2' on the 1st of March. Just hope I've already moved house by then!


----------



## hbk

Yep, well up for the 1st March but I am worried about the following day as I have a Karting event @ Buckmore Park - But I enjoyed the other evening so much, I'll just have to take lots of Valium or Pro Plus on Sunday morning to keep me going!! ;D

Cheers

hbk

PS: John - 380BHP!


----------



## ttroy225

If we start earlier and choose the route correctly we can hit the more central parts of London later when it's quieter. Places like Canary Wharf are quiet from early on.

Troy.

P.S 225bhp


----------



## PaulS

> I'd like to do LIMEHOUSE and BLACKWALL Â ;D and maybe a bit of sarf lundun.
> 
> Speaking of tunnels - do they have cameras in Dartford? It would be worth a few quid to do a few laps of Jn 1 to 31 of M25 at an early hour of the day!


Louise , you're mad! 

There aren't any speed cameras, as such, with distance lines on each lane, but I would assume that they have observation cameras, as do the Blackwall Tunnel operators. But why should we be worried, we're not doing anything wrong. Would probably give the operators something interesting to watch! Maybe each car could donate a fiver to Charity and do as many runs as poss! Somehow, I can't see anybody in authority agreeing to this though. There is also the bridge going the other way, but as it's so high up, it might be a bit windy to go topless. A bit further into London, is the single lane Rotherhide too. We could do a bridges and tunnels tour...


----------



## hbk

Sorry,

Just noticed, those who had a look at my photo's via a 56K modem, http://www.parttimeracing.f9.co.uk probally gave up as they take a while to download - Sorry.

Cheers

hbk

PS: Get the Audi forum @ Picadilly to sponsor a Saturday night meet there and treat us to a meal..... ;D


----------



## t7

> PS: Get the Audi forum @ Picadilly to sponsor a Saturday night meet there and treat us to a meal..... ;D


Thats a BLOODY good idea! Guess it'll still be too early for them to have a V6 in...?

Does anyone have the contacts already for this? If its a case of cold calling I'm happy to do it under the auspices of the TTOC....

L


----------



## hbk

Go for it Louise,

I think it'll require a Womans touch :-*

If anyone can get them to agree, 'I Bet You Can' 

Cheers

hbk


----------



## Guest

> PS: Get the Audi forum @ Picadilly to sponsor a Saturday night meet there and treat us to a meal..... ;D


great idea..... !

although Howard with the amount of time we both go the that forum... they're probably going to take out a restraining order out against us !


----------



## hbk

I think it would be a great idea and especially when we are driving around London promoting their PRODUCT!!

Especially,when we have our next meet, there will even be more of us! A good way of Audi giving us something back!

Louise, if you prefer me to call them or go see them, no problem, let me know, I am only 10 mins away from the forum.

Cheers

hbk


----------



## jonah

Is a Forum a posh showroom


----------



## hbk

Check these out and look how much it cost them:

http://www.itcconcepts.co.uk/casestudies/audi/Audi.html

http://www.audi.co.uk/experience/forummap.jsp

http://www.audi.com/rich_media/com/...l_report_download_2001/101488958360137316.pdf

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## rktec

if you click on the flash movie in the first link you'll see a TT/Continental R Hybrid kit car (with heowge COmps) - anyone know what this is supposed to be . . . new model, or just my ignorance? Â :


----------



## ttroy225

Not sure what that is, could be an RS, nice wheels though look v.big


----------



## hbk

Oh Sh*t 

I thought I was Karting on the 2nd March, it turns out that it's the 1st! - I will know need a double dose of Valium to keep me awake  for the evening meet.

Cheers

hbk


----------



## PaulS

Howard and Louise:

That's the advantage of a night meet, 'I can't make it, busy during the day' is not a valid excuse not to be there!

How about starting a new London 1st March meeting thread so as we air some idea's as to the next venue and routing?

Cheers, Paul Â


----------



## Guest

> PS: John - 380BHP! Â


damn that's 200 more than I've got !


----------



## Guest

> Howard and Louise:
> How about starting a new London 1st March meeting thread so as we air some idea's as to the next venue and routing?


Damn, but can't make the 1st March... :'(

I get married in bombay on the 21st feb and by the 1st I'm half way through my honeymoon in Vegas !

have fun.. girls & guys.... :-*


----------



## ttroy225

Got to worth coming back for the weekend. ;D ;D ;D

P.S Congratulations


----------



## Guest

> Got to worth coming back for the weekend. Â ;D ;D ;D
> 
> P.S Â Congratulations Â


thanks.... although I intend to cruise around southern california and onto death valley from vegas (as in the classic opening title sequence from knight rider !)


----------



## ttroy225

Don't know about the classic sequence but I've done that "road trip" a couple of times , it's wicked.


----------



## kctt

Thanks to you all for the photos ;D

Only just got home from Aberdeen, grabbed a few hours in the car at Gatwick but couldn't really sleep .......wanted to drive ;D

Had a really good night, hope to see you all soon
xxK

p.s love to Randy


----------

